# Possível Tornado/Funnel Cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08



## miguel (21 Fev 2008 às 17:34)

Aqui deixo as imagens recolhidas as 15:40  

o inicio:





















A desaparecer lentamente:






A imagem de radar a mesma hora, reparem no pontinho encarnado ao lado de Setúbal no local para onde tirei estas fotos...




Agradecia comentários!!


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2008 às 17:51)

*Re: Tornado visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Grande registo  

Pode não ter sido um Tornado (ou tromba) se não tocou no chão, mas pouco interessa, é uma funnel cloud quase sem dúvida nenhuma, parece demasiado perfeita para ter sido algum farrapo de nuvem que às vezes aparece com a precipitação.

Estava sobre Terra ou Mar ?


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 17:52)

*Re: Tornado visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Wow...!

Temos tornado!!
Excelente registo!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 17:53)

*Re: Tornado/funil cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Espetacular  devia ser tromba de água.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2008 às 17:56)

*Re: Tornado visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*



Vince disse:


> Grande registo
> 
> Pode não ter sido um Tornado (ou tromba) se não tocou no chão, mas pouco interessa, é uma funnel cloud quase sem dúvida nenhuma, parece demasiado perfeita para ter sido algum farrapo de nuvem que às vezes aparece com a precipitação.
> 
> Estava sobre Terra ou Mar ?



Sobre terra e durou uns 5 minutos!!depois desapareceu de baixo para cima lentamente! se toca terra é mesmo por segundos mas não me pareceu apesar de estar muito distante


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Grande registo


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*



Fantástico, simplesmente fantástico Miguel!!!

Sempre atento


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Fev 2008 às 18:07)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Boas

Grande Miguel Lindo :d:d:d:d:d:d

Abraços


----------



## Seavoices (21 Fev 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Grande Foto! Mas mesmo assim parece-me mais uma non-rotating low cloud.

É muito habitual


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Só mesmo tu Miguel  Por Setúbal hoje viu.se coisas muito lindas, nuvens absolutamente fantasticas, agora para o fim da tarde então, pena n ter levado o tlm cmg pah  

Boas fotos Miguel na hora certa no sitio certo


----------



## ppereira (21 Fev 2008 às 18:54)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

espectacular.
nunca tive a felicidade de presenciar nenhum
grande momento


----------



## Thomar (21 Fev 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Uau ... Belas fotos! 

Setúbal em Grande este mês de fevereiro, ele é precipitações diluvianas, funnel cloud, o que virá a seguir?


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*



Thomar disse:


> Uau ... Belas fotos!
> 
> Setúbal em Grande este mês de fevereiro, ele é precipitações diluvianas, funnel cloud, o que virá a seguir?



Neve..


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Epá, Setubal anda a rular!

Ele é chuva, ele é trovoada, e agora até tornados?!
Tudo passa por lá!

Mas melhor que isso, é termos lá pessoal super atendo para partilhar aqui com o resto da malta!
Obrigado pelas imagens!


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2008 às 19:38)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Setúbal rula
ao inicio da noite:


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Excelente registo


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*



Seavoices disse:


> Grande Foto! Mas mesmo assim parece-me mais uma non-rotating low cloud.
> 
> É muito habitual



A mim parece-me demasiado perfeita, fina, cilindrica, afunilada e curvilenea para ser um farrapo de nuvem que desce da base da outra nuvem, isso sim muito comum e que pode enganar momentaneamente. E atentendo que toda essa zona estava com forte instabilidade pelas imagens de satélite parece-me que houve uma celula mais pequena que terá gerado isto que o Miguel documentou e essa célula foi absorvida depois pela grande que vinha do interior. Vê por exemplo as minhas fotos viradas para Sul/Setubal já em fase madura ou dissipação, foram umas senhoras células, parece-me razoável pensar que de facto era pelo menos uma funnel cloud tornádica embora claro muito fraca, mais do tipo que se vê nas trombas. São eventos raros,mas acontecem. Aliás a imagem do Miguel tem muitas semelhanças a uma funnel de S.Bartolomeu de Messines (se não me engano) que está aí no forum

De qualquer forma é apenas uma opinião a partir de fotografias, um video de alguns minutos seria melhor por exemplo, mas confiando no relato do Miguel poucas duvidas haverá.


----------



## rbsmr (21 Fev 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Lindos registos em Setúbal! (parece ser uma terra de fenómenos!!) 
De qualquer maneira o fim de semana promete no sul do país!


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

tou a ver que tenho que ir para Setubal

Grande Registo Miguel

Aqui no Cartaxo as vezes tambem se apanham boas trovoadas, chuvadas, até ja apanhei um "mini-tornado" como se costuma dizer, no dia 28-10-2001.
Aliás ainda hoje vi uma "funnel cloud" para os lados da Azambuja, ja tinha postado a foto que tirei, mas nao se percebe muito bem pq foi tirada do telemovel


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 23:27)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Bom registo
No local certo, à hora certa... e com máquina para captar o momento


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2008 às 23:53)

*Re: Tornado/funnel cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08*

Obrigado pelos comentários malta  somos todos meteoloucos e é com muito prazer que partilho as imagens com todo o pessoal venha mais tempo extremo que é o meu tempo preferido não só pelas fotos que proporciona  bem como pela adrenalina


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 10:23)

Venha fazer turismo em Setúbal! Mais penico que Braga e com mais fenómenos que o Entroncamento! Venha já e receba totalmente grátis uma viagem panorâmica pela cidade em bote de borracha


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Fev 2008 às 01:57)

Olá, boa noite

Boas fotos, Miguel. Para mim não está muito evidente a existência de uma núvem-funil. Na última fotografia será mais convincente (?), mas aquele apêndice deve ser devido à precipitação  que entrou em remoínho, pelo efeito de correntes da ar na base da célula. Aliás, nota-se que em toda aquela linha há uma cortina de precipitação, mais intensa no lado esquerdo.

Mas quem sou eu para dizer que não é... é o que me parece  
De qualquer maneira, se fosse (?) mesmo um tornado, lá estava o fotógrafo/observador no momento certo. Bom sentido de oportunidade.


----------



## kruden (24 Fev 2008 às 23:37)

Boas Miguel
 Penso ter encontrado tb uma tromba de àgua perto da Foz do Lizandro/Ericeira - sul de Mafra. Registei esse evento pelas 18 e 35 - 18 e 30. queria saber se há alguma hipótese de ter uma carta de satélite dessa hora para saber o que se passou. Houve precipitação abundante que inundou estradas por onde passou. tenho a certeza que choveu muito em pouco tempo. a nuvem que vi era em forma de tornado. queria apenas confirmar com um registo da hora indicada...
 Boa trovoada! ...e excelentes fotos


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2008 às 00:41)

kruden disse:


> Boas Miguel
> Penso ter encontrado tb uma tromba de àgua perto da Foz do Lizandro/Ericeira - sul de Mafra. Registei esse evento pelas 18 e 35 - 18 e 30. queria saber se há alguma hipótese de ter uma carta de satélite dessa hora para saber o que se passou. Houve precipitação abundante que inundou estradas por onde passou. tenho a certeza que choveu muito em pouco tempo. a nuvem que vi era em forma de tornado. queria apenas confirmar com um registo da hora indicada...
> Boa trovoada! ...e excelentes fotos



Olá! pois tive a procura e encontrei estas duas imagens dessa mesma hora e bate certo com o teu registo um grande desenvolvimento vertical mesmo nesse local!!Agora se seria algo de especial só mesmo vendo uma imagem mas pela discrição poderá ser uma funnel Cloud como a minha!!para ser uma tromba de água teria de vir do mar para a terra e pelo movimento que levava de Este para oeste não me parece! mas essa célula largou muita agua tal como mostra o radar a essa hora


----------

